# B13 Tie Rod Question (Ga16)



## MDGA16 (Jun 27, 2003)

Just found out I have some play in the tie rod joint at my wheel. I know that you can replace ends on some tie rods, w.o buying the whole setup.

Anyone know if this is possible on the B13 tie rods? Are the Ga16 and SR20 rods the same?

Thanks.


----------



## MDGA16 (Jun 27, 2003)

MDGA16 said:


> Just found out I have some play in the tie rod joint at my wheel. I know that you can replace ends on some tie rods, w.o buying the whole setup.
> 
> Anyone know if this is possible on the B13 tie rods? Are the Ga16 and SR20 rods the same?
> 
> Thanks.



Bump... common I know you Nissan geniusi are out there... :cheers:


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

MDGA16 said:


> Bump... common I know you Nissan geniusi are out there... :cheers:


tie rods are the same


----------



## MDGA16 (Jun 27, 2003)

se_nismo said:


> tie rods are the same



Thanks for the reply :thumbup:


----------

